# Intercooler dimensions



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Im not sure how to measure for the dimensions of an intercooler, so I was wondering what you guys recommended in terms of core size for a bar and plate fmic from spearco? I currently have a GTi-R motor with the stock T28 and the stock front bumper. I plan to eventually upgrade the turbo though so a little room to grow on the core size would be good. Any input would be appreciated. :banhump:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Something around the volume of the XS Silvia intercooler should do you good, which would be 20x11x3. Still leaves plenty of room as that IC can support 500 hp and shouldn't have much of a pressure drop in your given application.

BTW, where in Cali?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup....20*11*3 fits very well in a b13 if you dont have a condenser


----------

